# D&D 5E LFG L20 Thief



## DynV (Oct 18, 2020)

I have a D&D 5E level 20 thief which I realize I--never--used an identity of his, or whatever the thing you spend downtime days & gold on to pass as someone else is called. I'd love to join a game in which I could use at least 2 of them. Perhaps he could join a lower level group, albeit if there's combat, I see no reason why he should not use all his might in that. [perhaps he got cursed and it reduces as the rest of the party level] IIRC his identities are mainly set by wealth, multiple ones from dirt-poor to noble; I think there's a researcher in there.

It is an Adventurers League character, but AFAIK I can take him to any setting as long as I don't add anything to his AL logsheet that's AL-illegal, I'm all good. I do have an AL preference but it's not a requirement.

I'd like to join a weekly or biweekly game, and I'd really love for it to not be 4 hours or _less_.

Thank you for your consideration

*Update 1:* Handicap suggestion.


----------

